# Bill hd 4970



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Found this.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Interesting,
hased it passed/signed?


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

: 89"]Interesting,
hased it passed/signed?

not sure yet. Haven’t looked that far into it.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

No, it's just a filed bill. Never going to happen, but sure would be awesome.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

It’s still in committee. It has a ton of co-sponsors and I am being told it will get passed. It will be back dated to March 11th.

The state is getting a ton of money from feds and has to do something with it.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Joel98 said:


> It's still in committee. It has a ton of co-sponsors and I am being told it will get passed. It will be back dated to March 11th.
> 
> The state is getting a ton of money from feds and has to do something with it.


Let's hope.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It will never happen I heard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is fun, my turn!
I heard they are going to merge the MBTA, local police and Water shed rangers into the state police.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Politicians helping first responders? Or grandstanding during a crisis with these bills? It wasn’t that long ago that Jon Stewart was shaming congress for their treatment of first responders who were in dire need of services well after September 11th even though officials PROMISED through legislation they would help “our brave first responders”. Oh, and where are all the politicians from Suffolk county? Only a few co-signers. Great support for the men and women of Boston PD, Revere PD, Chelsea PD and Winthrop PD. But if it were a bill to increase welfare benefits, they would be all in. I hope any bill to assist the brave men and women who put their lives on the line everyday passes. But what passes and what is “promised” are often two different things. I have no faith in these fraud politicians who have a habit of saying one thing and doing something entirely different. Remember, these are the leeches that are critical about how much we take home in our paycheck, defending ourselves as we are being shot at, and want to fire us if we use profanity in the heat of the moment (yup, bill out of Worcester). But, when there’s a cop killed in the line of duty they want to sit in the first pew at church with the family for a “photo op” ( I have seen that numerous times). I hope I’m wrong on this but sadly we are looked upon by many as “expendable”. 
Stay safe out there everyone!


----------

